# bobcat mounts?



## jogr (Oct 2, 2010)

Take a look at Cole's work at Timberland Taxidermy in Cameron Mo. I haven't seen better. Expect prices for crappy work to be less but you only have to pay for good work once and then can enjoy it for many years. Crappy work you get the thrill of saving a few dollars once and then hiding the ugly thing for years. Easy choice.

And no I'm not related nor do I work for Cole. Have never met him. But I've seen his work and it actually looks like a bobcat. He posts on here sometimes. Check out his website.


----------



## TimberlandTaxi (Aug 29, 2009)

Thank you jogr, I appreciate the endorsement. Here are a couple cats I've mounted over the years. timberlandtaxidermy


----------



## mrjeffro (Jul 25, 2007)

Awesome work!! :thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## WhiteFalcon (Jun 17, 2009)

The very best I have ever seen!


----------



## horsedoctor (Oct 13, 2011)

You will have to look a long time to find anyone who does a bobcat as well as Cole. I had one step on my foot while turkey hunting and he didn't look as alive as Cole's mounts. As good as his work is, his prices are still extremely reasonable. (You do *NOT* want a cheap bobcat mount!!!) On top of it he's in Missouri too so can't be over a couple hundred miles from you at the most. No brainer!


----------



## X10ring (Feb 20, 2012)

Damn u are very good these look flawless


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

Great looking mounts .If I ever get one I know where I'm sending it .


----------



## Uzurmnd247 (Jun 1, 2009)

I recognize talent, and Cole has talent. Great job!


----------



## vastomper (Sep 25, 2007)

Look great!


----------



## 4falls (Aug 18, 2013)

that is incredible work! 

love the one laying down.


----------



## V.Fleming (Oct 4, 2011)

Cole would be a great choice. One more to check out, Phil & Barbara Soucy of Montana. Phil is one of the best cat guys on the planet. He won The Best In The World in 2011 with a mountain lion. Barbara mounts an awesome bobcat also. She mounted the one with reflective eyes on their site under " Gallery". Check them out on their website, philipsoucy


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2005)

Thanks for the input everyone.


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

TimberlandTaxi said:


> Thank you jogr, I appreciate the endorsement. Here are a couple cats I've mounted over the years. timberlandtaxidermy
> 
> View attachment 1826066
> 
> View attachment 1826067


Now that's how a bobcat is supposed to look.


----------



## RednekCitySlikr (Mar 31, 2007)

WhiteFalcon said:


> The very best I have ever seen!


Same here! AMAZING!


----------



## FearNot (Dec 22, 2003)

Awesome pics


----------



## trybowfishin (Jan 14, 2014)

I just want to know how Cole trained that bobcat to sit on a wooden plate and pose for that picture! Just kidding, amazing work though Cole!!!


----------

